# Tripod height?



## Random Orbits (Jul 15, 2012)

From reading lots of threads in the forum, I understand that it is best never to get a tripod with a center column to maximize stability. I also understand that it is best to find one that would put the camera's viewfinder near your eye level. However, is it a good idea to get one even taller than that or is it a waste? I don't plan on doing lots of shots of the sky but is it a good idea to have extra height when needed?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2012)

Probably a good idea, if you are ok with the extra weight and longer closed length. Occasional upward shots, but also shots on a slope where you need to extend 1-2 legs further, are good reasons.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 15, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Probably a good idea, if you are ok with the extra weight and longer closed length. Occasional upward shots, but also shots on a slope where you need to extend 1-2 legs further, are good reasons.



At what weight/size does a tripod system become non-portable? Is weight more of a concern or length? I noticed that your tripod/head weighs about 4 lbs total.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2012)

For the most part, I'd say portability in terms of length and weight is relative. Heavy to you might not be heavy to me, or vice versa. The weight of the gear you need to support is also a factor to consider.

One non-subjective limit is length of the tripod if you will travel by air. If I remove the head from my 4-section tripod, it will fit inside my Storm im2500 carry-on hard case - a 3-section or taller 4-section would not. OTOH, while my tripod does fine with a 1-series body and big white zoom (70-200/2.8, 100-400, etc.), it is not sturdy enough to support a supertele lens. When I eventually pick one of those up, I will need a new tripod as well, most likely a Gitzo 3-series or a RRS.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> For the most part, I'd say portability in terms of length and weight is relative. Heavy to you might not be heavy to me, or vice versa. The weight of the gear you need to support is also a factor to consider.
> 
> One non-subjective limit is length of the tripod if you will travel by air. If I remove the head from my 4-section tripod, it will fit inside my Storm im2500 carry-on hard case - a 3-section or taller 4-section would not. OTOH, while my tripod does fine with a 1-series body and big white zoom (70-200/2.8, 100-400, etc.), it is not sturdy enough to support a supertele lens. When I eventually pick one of those up, I will need a new tripod as well, most likely a Gitzo 3-series or a RRS.



Thanks for pointing the size limit out. I just checked the carry on restrictions for airlines and it looks like the tripods I'm considering won't be fit within the carry-on size restrictions. My current one doesn't either, but that does limit its portability.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 16, 2012)

I use a Benro C428 Tripod legs - 77.6" max height and 26 lb rated 4 section tripod to get the height. It is heavy at 6.2 lbs compared to most tripods that are in use for dslr photography. I do not think they make a equivalent tripod any longer, I bought two of them when B&H closed them out for $278 each.
They handled my 600mm f/4 with large wimberly head just fine. I can raise it above eye level just fine with out extending the center column, The massive legs are almost 1.5 in dia.
The legs telescope to about 26 inches.


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 17, 2012)

I must admit, I tend to place the tripod inside my suitcase when travelling, although it might be a different issue if I was going somewhere where a rucksack would be more suitable. I'd rather use the weight allowance on cameras and lenses. Mind you, I have also tended to use my smaller tripod when travelling, although the cold of Norway caused one of the rubber feet to fall off and as usual, it managed to roll into a crevass, so I'm down to the larger one at the moment.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 17, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> I must admit, I tend to place the tripod inside my suitcase when travelling...



I've put the tripod in a checked bag, too - when the camera+lenses fill my Flipside 400 AW, which completely fills the im2500 hard carryon, the tripod goes in the checked suitcase. But on short trips, I often take one body, 1-2 lenses, the tripod, and stuff my clothes in the spaces between. I've had enough checked luggage delayed that I avoid checking if at all possible.


----------

